# Using loads to change caliber



## bunyip (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm about to buy a second hand rifle and my favorite caliber is .280 rem but these just don't come up second hand. So I'm now focusing on a 7mm rem mag but not having fired one before I'm a little concerned about the recoil and noise of a magnum. 
I have noticed that these both take the same projectiles and really the only difference I can see is case capacity and powder load. 
What I really want to know is if I load down the 7mm to a 280 load will the 7mm behave exactly like a 280 if all else is equal(rifle, projectile weight etc).


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can use reduced loads but the 7mm Rem Mag does not kick that bad at all.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

why de-tune the 7 mag. it's an awesome round, you won't be disappointed


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

By & large, big capacity mag cases are not designed to be loaded down, and in fact can be dangerous with reduced loads. The issue is detonation rather than a progessive burn of the powder charge. This is a bad thing...

IMO if you don't want/need 7MM Mag performance but desire virtually identical ballistics to the 280, just get a 270 Winchester...


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

+1 on the .270


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

same here if you decide to down load it, make sure you follow the books, as a low charge can be just as or more dangerous as a high charged round!, there are guide lines for a reason, I also second the fact that a 7 mm in normal loaded round, will not recoil that much, just stick to lighter grain heads to help with it too!
remington, I believe now has low recoil factory loads for it to!


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

If you compare loading data some of the starting 7mm Mag loads are about the same velocity as the .280 Rem max loads. I don't know how this would work out with recoil though.

Actually, I prefer the .280 myself and if you have the time to wait, I would pick up a used one. They are out there if you keep looking.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see much advantage to the 7mm Rem mag vs the .280.If you really feel you need more umph consider having your .280 converted to the .280 Ackley improved.It will give the mag a *very* serious run and is much more efficient/less recoil.


----------

